# Cutaway van



## fshrmn (Nov 16, 2010)

I am looking at single wheel cutaways with reading 11' csv bodies. What is the diference between Ford and GMC? I have always had Ford pickups and I know the transmisions in them sucked, but other than that I like them and I won't be plowing with a van. The price seems to be close so what should I be looking for besides the usual Ford/GMC is the best?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

ford seems to sell more work vans than the others ( see did not say a bad word about g.m) intrest rate,mpg, ease of service, loaner program, ext warrenty, and that box on the back aint by ford whats there warrenty?.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I've always had Chevy vans and recently bought a ford cube. I would buy a ford again for sure.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Almost as important as the platform is who makes the box. I had an all-aluminum cutaway once that I hated. It was noisy and all it would take to cut into it was a sharp knife. 

My present cutaway has a Morgan box with fiberglass/plywood walls. Very solid and secure. I think the Supreme boxes are similar.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

the thing that would piss me off about the fords is the oil pans rusting through. 
and not too crazy about the front suspension.
personally i'd get the GM vans. the drivetrains are proven and tough.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

My biggest problem with the Fords is they all have that blue oval on them. :wink:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

3bar said:


> the thing that would piss me off about the fords is the oil pans rusting through.
> and not too crazy about the front suspension.
> personally i'd get the GM vans. the drivetrains are proven and tough.


Well somebody neglected to tell my GM van drivetrain that it was supposed to be proven & tough.

I agree the ford oil pans rusting IS a sucky feature.

I majorly disagree about your suspension assessment. I've driven Dodge, GM, and Ford vans. IMHO Ford vans are the nicest driving & riding vans of any of them BECAUSE of the suspension.

I'm on my 4th Ford full-size van. I despise dodge vans, tolerate GM, and LOVE Ford. Its the only thing I look for anymore.


----------



## fshrmn (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I drove the GM last night and I'm going to try to drive the ford this week. I have always hated driving vans but I think this set up is going to be nice to work out of. I most likely won't buy it untill august so I have some time to think about it.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I've not had a ford oil pan be a problem. Maybe it's a regional thing?
What engine has the rust issue? I've had 3 302's, 5 300 inlines, a powerstroke, 351's, without any oil pan issues.

IMO, fords drive way easier. I rented a few chevy three + times, & had a hard time adjusting to how they wandered. It seemed like it would turn one way or the other when you hit a bump. This was on 2 or three cutaways, & a Highlander (kinda like a high minivan) that I rented to go to the IFW show in Atlanta, 500m one way, with 5 people. It wandered the whole time. I'm guessing it's the short drag links they use?
Joe


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

The main thing I don't like about Ford vans is the turning radius. I don't always have a football field in which to turn around.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got a 2010 GMC one ton van with the 6 litre motor and the six speed allison tranny.........AWESOME is all I can say.

It tows my 14' loaded trailer easy. 

There is not much price difference between the 3/4 ton and the one ton. Buy the one ton. Much stronger truck.

Towing that trailer killed my last 3/4 ton. It was just too hard on the truck. It had the 350 motor and 4 speed tranny.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

txgencon said:


> The main thing I don't like about Ford vans is the turning radius. I don't always have a football field in which to turn around.


Maybe you had a bum one? 

The 4 I've owned have all turned fine. In fact, tighter than my gm suburban.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Railman said:


> I've not had a ford oil pan be a problem. Maybe it's a regional thing?
> What engine has the rust issue? I've had 3 302's, 5 300 inlines, a powerstroke, 351's, without any oil pan issues.
> 
> IMO, fords drive way easier. I rented a few chevy three + times, & had a hard time adjusting to how they wandered. It seemed like it would turn one way or the other when you hit a bump. This was on 2 or three cutaways, & a Highlander (kinda like a high minivan) that I rented to go to the IFW show in Atlanta, 500m one way, with 5 people. It wandered the whole time. I'm guessing it's the short drag links they use?
> Joe


I live in NYS where they salt the roads. I had 1 pan rust out on the front / bottom side. 

The problem is you have to jack the engine to get it out because it's over and on either side of the front axle. A poor design in my opinion, but I'm sure the pencil pusher who designed it thought he had a good reason, 'cause they've done it that way for years.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> I live in NYS where they salt the roads. I had 1 pan rust out on the front / bottom side.
> 
> The problem is you have to jack the engine to get it out because it's over and on either side of the front axle. A poor design in my opinion, but I'm sure the pencil pusher who designed it thought he had a good reason, 'cause they've done it that way for years.


i had 2 ford cutaways with rusted through pans. never again. how much could it possibly have cost ford to use a better paint on the pans? but i'm guessing they didnt care. the pans arrived from supplier looking black and coated, and that was good enough for them.


----------



## fshrmn (Nov 16, 2010)

I ended up getting the ford. The dropped it off yesterday afternoon and I worked out of it today.:thumbup: What the hell was I thinking working out of pickups for the last 23 years? It's only been one day but I love it so far.:clap:


----------



## fshrmn (Nov 16, 2010)

I ended up getting the ford. They dropped it off yesterday afternoon and I worked out of it today.:thumbup: What the hell was I thinking working out of pickups for the last 23 years? It's only been one day but I love it so far.:clap:


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Nice! post a picture once set up, I am looking for this type of van as well. How tall is the reading body?


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

If you are looking for used, then there are other options.

www.amnulancetrader.com

The Mini-Mods are single rear wheel
The type III are van cab
The typeI are pick-up cab

I have a typeIII. Bought for $2K with less than 100K on the clock. It is a '93 with 7.3L diesel. 14' module. I have put some money into it, but it has really been a good truck for me. Aside from tires and brakes (normal maintenance) I have replaced the tranny this past year and had the rear springs re-arced with an added leaf. Aside from oil changes, nothing else.

I carry everything in it, and that is ALOT! I can stand up and walk around inside. I can get 16' trim in and close the doors and the module (box) is heated and A/C'd. It has a big inverter with outlets all around and a shore-line connection so I don't have to run the truck. Also, it has scene lights that face all 4 ways so you can light up a worksite, and the interior has plenty of built-in lighting.

Phil


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

All I've had have been ford cutaways. never had a rusted oilpan on a single one. and i live in jersey, where they also salt the roads. i have an E450 with the utilimaster FRP box on the back. i've had the supreme boxes and they're fine too. the stahl boxes i couldnt stand. they always leaked in the compartments and in between the truck and body.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Whatever you do make sure the box has a translucent top...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Whatever you do make sure the box has a translucent top...


I had a translucent top in my last box truck and I did not like it. It was fine in the winter but in the summer it got way too hot for me.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> I had a translucent top in my last box truck and I did not like it. It was fine in the winter but in the summer it got way too hot for me.


Mine was all metal...no translucent top...it was unbearably hot in the summer too...but on top of that I couldn't find fvck all.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

It was 102 today and when getting out of my cube van, the outside air felt like a/c compared to the inside of the cube.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

You'll probably want a roof vent and/or an exhaust fan in addition to the translucent top


----------



## fshrmn (Nov 16, 2010)

My new van has the translucent top. It seems nice and bright inside. I don't spend that much time inside the back for it to make that much of a diference with the heat. The box i got is 58" tall inside. I got 15 mpg on the first tank with the AC cranking the whole time.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

your lucky. My 1995 Ford E350 cube gets a whopping 6mpg with the ac on!

Though in 12 years, we have never had a problem with it, knock on wood!

The oil pan did rot out however. I bought a new one, painted it with emron, and then had it installed since switching pans in the E350 is a royal PITA and I needed it done quick and not have the truck sitting around waiting for help... That was about $1,000 with the pan purchase.


----------

